# ENDED - Should I recycle or give to you?



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

Thinking I was ahead of the game this morning, cleaning up, I walked our refuse recycling over to the neighbors can as we use it the third week. The other neighbor was gasping for air, pulling her Radio flyer wagon full of stuff. I pulled the thing up to the curb. Well I grabbed these 2 books and some linseed oil, cardboard and a small stack of records from the 40's & 50's. Her husband died two years ago and sadly, so did the value of his possessions. What should I doo with these books?








1968 1966 1971

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Look at them, and take them back to the garbage... You're supposed to be finding the lathe!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2019)

I cant make out what the pic on the far right is. Whats the title?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I cant make out what the pic on the far right is. Whats the title?



The Great Guns, by Peterson & Elman

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Thinking I was ahead of the game this morning, cleaning up, I walked our refuse recycling over to the neighbors can as we use it the third week. The other neighbor was gasping for air, pulling her Radio flyer wagon full of stuff. I pulled the thing up to the curb. Well I grabbed these 2 books and some linseed oil, cardboard and a small stack of records from the 40's & 50's. Her husband died two years ago and sadly, so did the value of his possessions. What should I doo with these books?
> 
> View attachment 158955View attachment 158956View attachment 158957
> 1968 1966 1971



I'd pay postage to have the two on the outsides as my son would love you eternally for them


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 17, 2019)

If Colin doesn't get them take them to a Goodwill or St. Vincent. Someone will find some pleasure in them.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> I'd pay postage to have the two on the outsides as my son would love you eternally for them



Colin, the cheapest listings I found for the 1968 book was $5.50 and $5.16 for the 1971 book. Shipping was $5.72 for both. When they arrive, look them over and if satisfied send me a check for the shipping. If feeling generous, you may tack on addition funds to cover packing supplies and so forth. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Colin, the cheapest listings I found for the 1968 book was $5.50 and $5.16 for the 1971 book. Shipping was $5.72 for both. When they arrive, look them over and if satisfied send me a check for the shipping. If feeling generous, you may tack on addition funds to cover packing supplies and so forth. Thank you.



Of course!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Of course!



So have you checked with the misses yet? Don't recall seeing a check. Remind me, thanks Colin.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> So have you checked with the misses yet? Don't recall seeing a check. Remind me, thanks Colin.



Sorry, been out of town for business, I talked to her and she hadn't done it. I just addressed it and it's going over to the post office this morning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Sorry, been out of town for business, I talked to her and she hadn't done it. I just addressed it and it's going over to the post office this morning.



Good day Colin,

Your $25 check arrived today, thank you very much. It is far more than I had expected. I hope the enjoyment found in those books is worth every penny. I will be paying the balance forward to cover stupidity on my recent shipment to Woodbarter member Barb. Thanks again.

M.R. Peet

This thread is now CLOSED.


----------

